# StratoIbanez Clone Restoration/Modding (56k=HAHA)



## leandroab (Jul 31, 2009)

So, after a successful poker night at my friend's house I went to take a leak before leaving but before reaching the bathroom I saw this guitar laying on his bedroom floor... So after I pissed almost 1:30 minutes worth of beer I asked him about it and if I could take it with me, since he didn't want it and would never use it (he doesn't play guitar).

So, for the price of $0 I got a "new" guitar, a Golden. Apparently it's a Brazilian instrument company that makes guitars, basses, and more. Check it out on google. Here are the specs:

-Brand: Golden(shower lol)
-Model: GSTS-1000
-Origin: China 
-Body: "Cedro" (Cedar)
-Shape: RG shape kinda
-Fingerboard: "Jacarandá" (no translation?)
-Neck: Maple
-Frets: 22
-Bridge: "Vintage" (???)

My plans for it:

-Baritone scale conversion (new neck and fretboard)
-Two humbuckers instead of 3 single coils
-Regular restauration (new parts, fix damages)
-New finish
-Full scallop old neck (bonus)
-Soften that major neck heel? 

I don't know what scale to choose yet. Probably 27" scale. Same goes to body finish, I have no idea yet. This will be my frankenstein guitar. I'll test a bunch of theories and crap BEFORE actually modding my Ibbys and making my custom 7 from scratch. So finally, here are some pictures:












































































I have no idea from where that screw and that other thingy came from












Neck heel  






Anoher unidentified object. This time pulled from the bridge cavity 




So yeah, that's it. What do you guys think? Is it worth it? Any advice on Cedar bodies? Tagima makes guitars with the same specs (some with mahogany too) and they sound awesome... Any advice on the wood and pickups to go with it?

PEESH OuT!

------------------------------------------
UPDATE: 08/10/09
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1614250-post16.html
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
UPDATE: 08/16/09
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1622335-post19.html
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
UPDATE: 08/17/09
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1622335-post22.html
------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
UPDATE: 09/23/09
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1671233-post32.html
------------------------------------------


----------



## orb451 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sweet man, looks pretty good! Although that's one helluva swimming pool they did with the pickup routing.

No advice on pickups, what sound are you going for with twin buckers???? 

orb.......


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't beat a free guitar! 
Congrats


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 31, 2009)

lol do you really want to know what the screw and unidentified object is for? 

i believe they are actually meant to be holding the switch mechanism in place 

have a look at your switch (side on) and tell me if theres a screw in the centre.... 

cedar is ussually associated with acoustics as its ussually extremely light... and prone to denting/damage due to that....
then again, im sure theres probably differt verieties around other than the ones iv used... 

as for jacaranda, if im not mistaken jacaranda is actually an australian native plant..... 

that cavity rout is bloody aweful hahahaha 

but the body looks pretty nice..... sun burst actually looks well done lol
back of the neck has some nice grain in it....
same with the fretboard....

heel can be fixed if your refinishing
example:






gotta love my paint skillz


----------



## Apophis (Jul 31, 2009)

that hole under the pickguard is HUGE


----------



## leandroab (Jul 31, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> that cavity rout is bloody aweful hahahaha





orb451 said:


> Although that's one helluva swimming pool they did with the pickup routing.





Apophis said:


> that hole under the pickguard is HUGE




Yeah, don't tell me about it! aahhaa
When I removed the pickguard I was like 
Not to mention the two screws coming out of the wood, and the excessive amounts of leftover lacquer or something. Good news is that there is DEFINITELY no routing to be done for the humbuckers, except for a new pickguard 



Andrew_B said:


> lol do you really want to know what the screw and unidentified object is for?
> 
> i believe they are actually meant to be holding the switch mechanism in place



Holy crap! I think I saw it  But all the electronics are going away anyways. I'm keeping the pups though... Spare parts are never enough!




Andrew_B said:


> as for jacaranda, if im not mistaken jacaranda is actually an australian native plant.....


Nah, it's antive to the south america too.. We got shitloads of them  

But hey, nice idea on the neck heel cutaway too... I will keep something along those lines in my mind... 

I'm definitely sanding that finish off, although it was nicely done... Too many dings and scratches on the wood...

Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool man. I think it'd be worth it!


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 1, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Good news is that there is DEFINITELY no routing to be done for the humbuckers, except for a new pickguard


 
bahahaha 



> Holy crap! I think I saw it  But all the electronics are going away anyways. I'm keeping the pups though... Spare parts are never enough!


 
yea spares are always good... or sell them to fund the new stuff lol



> Nah, it's antive to the south america too.. We got shitloads of them


 
lol straight from wiki:

"Brisbane, Australia adopted the Jacaranda over 150 years ago as there are very few flowering trees and plants which could survive the typical long dry winter. Many locals believe it is native to the region."

i guess im just another aussie local who thinks these pain in the ass trees are natives lol 
(they smell bad after it rains  )



> But hey, nice idea on the neck heel cutaway too... I will keep something along those lines in my mind...


 
your lucky man... it has ferrules already! instead of a shitty neck plate lol...

so you can easily recut it and re drill it....
(if your smart you can even cut the bit off and take it to the hardware store with you to make sure the drill bit you buy fits  )

and you can even sand the heel so it slopes towards the neck a bit....
then just deepen the holes a lil so the ferrules go back in a little deeper....



> I'm definitely sanding that finish off, although it was nicely done... Too many dings and scratches on the wood...


 
yea its pretty dinged and scratched....

what colour?

what control layout?

custom pickgaurd?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks like its going to be a fun project. It's in pretty good shape too. Congrats.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 1, 2009)

fill that route with water and have ss.org pool party!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 1, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> fill that route with water and have ss.org pool party!



Yay!!!

Toss in some EMG's they'll make any 'beater' guitar sound decent.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 1, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> Toss in some EMG's they'll make any 'beater' guitar sound decent.



Hmm, I never used actives before. And with all the people talking crud about EMGs, If I ever went active, I would probably go with Blackouts. The lack of music stores nearby sucks ass...



awesomeaustin said:


> fill that route with water and have ss.org pool party!



You bring the beer and I'll bring the Brazilian bootay! 



Andrew_B said:


> what colour?
> 
> what control layout?
> 
> custom pickgaurd?



I don't know about what I'm going to do concerning the body finish...

Here in my home town, and with my dad, I have access to a shitload of kinds of paint, including crazy color car paints. But I'm leaving town in one week for college 

I was thinking about doing a Type O Negative style finish: black satin with green ductape as fret markers. Simple and awesome. But idk, there are a lot of option for me to consider...

Idk about the pickguard either... The thing is that I never actually liked pickguards. I never really liked the strat shapes either. But with that freaking "Grand Canyon" routing over there, I'm left with no options.

As of now, the first mission is to remove the sun burst finish. I'm going to my dad's workplace this tuesday as he has a shitload of tools and I don't have to worry about dust and shit... I'm really excited! 

Expect pics to all those interested!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 10, 2009)

Paint-stripping procedures have been initiated. As I type, the paint remover is doing its business. I'm taking pictures of the process and I'll upload some of them soon.

Oh yeah!


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like a fun project, good score dude. Keep us updated!


----------



## willybman (Aug 10, 2009)

YES DO THE TYPE O FINISH!!!! 

DO IT!!!!!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 10, 2009)

Alright. I'm done for today. 
I've stripped almost all the paint on the guitar, except from the sides, cuz its a bitch to get the paint out from the corners...

I'll probably be done with it by tomorrow.

Procedure was simple. Apply, wait (about 30 to 40 minutes), scrape/sand, repeat.
no mistery

Now. I have the option of a free custom pickguard. It can be made out of stainless steel or brass. What do you guys think? yay or nay?

Second, I can't figure out what type of finish to choose. The grain on the wood is not that interesting (it's confirmed. It's cedar) so no stain (and the body apparently is a 3pc cedar one). Options are automotive paint or some other kind. What color? Idk... I was thinking about some green (Type O negative still haha) since this would be my third black guitar (no) if I did the satin black finish... But again, green with silver or whatever color (brass) pickguard??? Not sure on that. 

I NEED OPINIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now, to the pics:















Paint-stripper applied



Product used (industrial scale ftw)



Paint and clear coat (varnish) starting to come out



Ahhh... Some quality office time to wait the paint-stripped to take effect



Result after 3 rounds of paint-stripper plus scraping/sanding the leftover goo







More to come !


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 11, 2009)

This is gonna be awesome


----------



## MFB (Aug 11, 2009)

In regards to the pickguard, NO. Don't do a brass/aluminum pickguard on this beauty. If anything, I'd do the opposite and get something somewhat vintage like a white-pearl pickguard over a Placid Blue body finish


----------



## leandroab (Aug 16, 2009)

Time for a little story
So. It was sunday, I was bored, so I said to myself: "Hey, lets get rid of that ugly ass neck heel!"

So I planned everything, started drawing the limits on the body with a pencil, picked up the dremel tool and as I turned the dremel on my dad appeared outta nowhere and asked what I was doing. I explained and he said: "Oh no, the dremel won't do it. Here, use this sander"

So he hands me this big ass orbital sander. I say: "Dad, I don't have too much of experience with this tool. I'll probably fuck this shit up." And he said: "Noo it's ok, just don't do this and that *hand signals*"

So I was like "Ok, fuck it. I got this for free anyways"... Aaaaand the results came up just as I expected. Total fuck. Hahaha

Here we go!:

Body stripped from paint







Tool to be used




Sanding process has begun (oh shit)







He will be inspecting my work today




Me failing sanding the neck heel














After I couldn't feel my thumb anymore, I knew it was time to improvise a sanding block. All hail my ghetto s.b. 




Aftermath










"I can even see it from up here! You fucked up really bad!!"





So it did NOT come even close as I expected. But it turned out as another thing that actually looks good! So I'm still excited about it.

Next stop? Paint shop!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking good dude


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 17, 2009)

sweet scoew for $0 and i like the way the pickup was glued and screwed(?) to the body!!!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 17, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> sweet scoew for $0 and i like the way the pickup was glued and screwed(?) to the body!!!



Yes it was!



So, my dad brought this home after work








Pretty nifty stuff huh?
It's a rough outline. It still needs to be rounded, cut, routed (waiting on those measure guys..) and buffed...

Woohoo for stainless steel


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 17, 2009)

Stainless steel pickguard... that's awesome.


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 17, 2009)

i will give you measurements in 15 mins



alright...

pickgaurd on my strat

the pup cutout is approx

7cm x 3.7cm

the height adjustment screw holes are about 8cm from centre to centre

hope that helps...


----------



## m13os86 (Sep 11, 2009)

updates man, c'mon!


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 11, 2009)

Round off the edges of the heel more?
And.. Chris Broderick lower cutaway?


----------



## m13os86 (Sep 11, 2009)

I did a little research on the "Jacarandá" fretboard, thought it was kind of interesting.
"The name [Jacaranda] is also applied to several tree species of the genera Machaerium and Dalbergia in the pea family, the sources of commercial rosewood."

Sounds way more badass than "rosewood"


----------



## leandroab (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about not having any updates on this...

College hit me hard and I'm failing miserably on all tests. I'm studying like a freak and I have almost no free time. I need to find some automotive paint catalog so I can choose a color for my guitar, but I can't find a paint shop that works with car paint (polyurethane) close to where I live or study. Then it's off to the painting booth. But before that I have to build the freaking neck! And I didn't even buy the woods yet! Or the fretboard! Or the pickups and electronics! Or everything!!!


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 12, 2009)

Dude, instead of doing a baritone...why not andy timmons'ing it?  







Those guitars are sexual


----------



## leandroab (Sep 12, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Dude, instead of doing a baritone...why not andy timmons'ing it?
> 
> Those guitars are sexual


 
I really would do that exact setting (maple + sunburst) but I couldn't keep the original finish. I was really bummed to remove that finish. For such a "cheap" guitar, it was really nicely done. 

But sorry, I'm aiming for B standard and lower tunings. So I'm sticking with the baritone scale. And a sunburst finish is too much hasle for me to get done, so I'll just stick with a basic paintjob. But I'll try to see if I can find some exquisite kinds (metallic, opalescent, etc...)


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 12, 2009)

Sunbursts are not that hard, you just need to dispose of shitloads of time and wood to try it out on  but since college is being a bitch on you, it's better if you stick with the easier and less time consuming  

By the way man..try getting a long plank of jacaranda and carve the neck out of it  Rosewood necks are the shit


----------



## leandroab (Sep 23, 2009)

"UPDATE! Apparently nobody gives a shit soooooooooooo fuck him!"

ok.. I got wood...



















for the neck, that is... 

Here they are, along with the stock neck, which I made a test run with the black dye to see how it works... (Next is refretting and half scalloping it)










Got some Ivory and Cedar (ppl ran outta mahogany )... Will be letting them aclimate outside for a couple of weeks... Can't wait! (actually I can, because I'm getting gang raped by college.. haha)


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 6, 2009)

My first guitar was a Golden Les Paul. It was like... atrocious 

Good luck with your project, bro


----------



## leandroab (Oct 19, 2009)

I got major wood. Seriously...
Although I got COMPLETELY ANALLY FUCKED IN THE FUCKING ASSHOLE WITH A GIANT DILDO WRAPPED IN (-)8000000000 GRIT SAND PAPER AND RAZOR BLADES BY CUSTOMS, yeah, like I got ripped off pretty bad (not from LMI, but from customs), like USD$60 more, I got this marvelous bloodwood fingerboard from LMI slotted for a 28.59" scale!

My only concern is that I think that there wasn't too much space left for the nut. At least for me. Am I trippin?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 19, 2009)

LMI does not cut fender style nuts...

The first slot is the nut location on that fingerboard....


----------



## leandroab (Oct 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> LMI does not cut fender style nuts...
> 
> The first slot is the nut location on that fingerboard....


 
Yep, just realized that. it will fit a Graphtech Black Tusk XL nicely!I couldn't be happier! (besides I just gave the FedEx guy 60$ and I have a shitton of tests due this week)


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 25, 2010)

any update yet? or I mis something...


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 11, 2010)

Damn man. Update this asap im interested in seeing how it turns out.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, due to some issues I never touched this project again....

Not sure when i'll continue it. But I bought a spokeshave a couple of weeks ago, so I didn't forget about it! lol


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 16, 2010)

FINISH IT. NOW. I DEMAND TO SEE PROGRESS LEANDRO!


----------



## Maurobrazil (Mar 23, 2010)

m13os86 said:


> I did a little research on the "Jacarandá" fretboard, thought it was kind of interesting.
> "The name [Jacaranda] is also applied to several tree species of the genera Machaerium and Dalbergia in the pea family, the sources of commercial rosewood."
> 
> Sounds way more badass than "rosewood"


 
Just a point about the woods ...
The real "Jacaranda" loved by luthiers is the Dalbergia, that is called " Brazilian Rosewood" or " Jacaranda da Bahia", just ask the classic guitar players ... others are others, but you have the Indian Rosewood ....
The Cedar that Leandro said doesn´t have anything with the North America Cedar, with is coniferous tree. The Cedar that where used is the Brazilian Red Cedar ( also wrong called Pinkwood ), more similar to mahogany ( but more bright) and to Australian Cedar ...


----------



## Mvotre (Mar 24, 2010)

and just remember, little boy:
never, ever buy anything wich will be shipped by fedex. Huge taxing in Brazil. Better just wait from airmail


----------



## leandroab (Apr 4, 2010)

Mvotre said:


> and just remember, little boy:
> never, ever buy anything wich will be shipped by fedex. Huge taxing in Brazil. Better just wait from airmail



Better yet, I could've tell one of my 38947293 relatives living in the US to send it to me... But apparently I forgot about that little detail lol.


As regarding to updates. Unfortunately none.


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 4, 2010)

leandroab said:


>


Is this a normal angle that these screws are commonly set?
I dont know a ton about building yet.. but seems as if these screws should have been at no angle at all right?


----------



## leandroab (Apr 4, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Is this a normal angle that these screws are commonly set?
> I dont know a ton about building yet.. but seems as if these screws should have been at no angle at all right?



Definitely not. AND it shouldn't even GO THROUGH the body, at all!! 

But, being an "el cheapo" guitar, it's berable.

Did you even notice the "swimming pool" routing job? LOL!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2010)

Oye, viejo... 



> restauration


what the fuck is this...

also... hurry the fuck up and build this goddamn thing.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 15, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I got major wood. Seriously...
> Although I got COMPLETELY ANALLY FUCKED IN THE FUCKING ASSHOLE WITH A GIANT DILDO WRAPPED IN (-)8000000000 GRIT SAND PAPER AND RAZOR BLADES BY CUSTOMS, yeah, like I got ripped off pretty bad (not from LMI, but from customs), like USD$60 more, I got this marvelous bloodwood fingerboard from LMI slotted for a 28.59" scale!



Was this suppose to give us a hint?!!! 

Also where are you with this?


----------



## leandroab (Oct 3, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> Was this suppose to give us a hint?!!!
> 
> Also where are you with this?



The only improvement I actually got was getting the body primed!



The lack of parts, time, and tools made this project pretty impossible... I might abandon the idea of making a neck from scratch, just work on the old one, and put this shit to drop Z hahah


----------



## leandroab (Nov 21, 2010)

SO...

I've abandoned the idea of making a new neck. Now, I'll refret and renew the old neck, paint the guitar, finish the pickguard, and put it back together...

Yeeah!

(making this NON baritone... )


----------



## leandroab (Nov 24, 2010)

Removed all the frets from the neck!
I'll now sand it with a 20" radius. I'm still thinking about what kind of frets to put.

Cool fretless fretboard (lol wut?)










Cool flames on the neck





Cool grandpa


----------



## Adari (Nov 24, 2010)

Scallop that board.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 25, 2010)

Adari said:


> Scallop that board.


Well, that was always an option. If I actually do it, I would do the 12-22 scallop or 17-22 idk...


----------



## b7string (Nov 27, 2010)

While that original neck is pretty beat up, that rosewood (whether or not its dalbergia or just garden variety) looks actually really nice. Very rich colours! And the flamed maple neck is a nice touch too, I think once you've finished modifying it, this thing will be a beast!


----------



## leandroab (Jul 22, 2011)

I decided to sand the neck and try fretless without filling the fret slots. If I don't dig it, I'll refret it...


For those who care.. I still didn't do jack shit hahah.. Fucking college is killing me haha


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 1, 2012)

Any updates at all?


----------



## leandroab (Jan 20, 2013)

Zeno said:


> Any updates at all?



I'm afraid this will never come to fruition


----------

